# Animal gestation tracker



## Clarebear123456 (May 23, 2016)

Does anybody else use an animal gestation tracker?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

This is the one that I use...

http://www.americangoatsociety.com/education/gestation_calculator.php


----------



## Clarebear123456 (May 23, 2016)

I use this one and it works great.


----------



## Clarebear123456 (May 23, 2016)

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> This is the one that I use...
> 
> http://www.americangoatsociety.com/education/gestation_calculator.php


I might start using that one in addition to the other one to try to get a more precise date.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

So do you want it for goats or other animals?

Goat gestation is 150 days.


----------



## Clarebear123456 (May 23, 2016)

At first I just used it for my goats now I use it for my cows too.


----------



## TeyluFarm (Feb 24, 2016)

I use the birth planner app


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

I use the app called birth planner. Does goats, cows, horses, pigs and other animals too


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Birth planner too! I also write it down too just in case but it's nice because after you enter the name and animal it tells you their due date so I don't have to count to write it down. Also at about 50 days (I think it's been months since I've had kids lol) it starts counting down. I'll get screen shots for you


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

And as you can see I am far from any count down lol


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

Jessica84 said:


> Birth planner too! I also write it down too just in case but it's nice because after you enter the name and animal it tells you their due date so I don't have to count to write it down. Also at about 50 days (I think it's been months since I've had kids lol) it starts counting down. I'll get screen shots for you


Mine starts count down at 99 days to go. I love it but I also record on my computer as well just to be sure


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

It could be 100 days on mine too lol I just knew it for sure counted down. On the computer would probably be better I just use my computer chair to throw things on so I usually have a ton of stuff to move to get on it


----------



## Clarebear123456 (May 23, 2016)

Birth planner also sounds like a cool app


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Mine always counts down starting from the day they are bred.


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

RPC said:


> Mine always counts down starting from the day they are bred.


What is this one called?


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Birth planner


----------

